# Irish: Feis Maithiu



## AlexanderIII

It's clear that it’s an Irish  festival, but is it possible to translate its name? There is no clue in the Web.


----------



## panjandrum

I'm sure we have been through this topic before, but I can't find it anywhere.

It is also known as the Father Matthew Feis.
A feis is a cultural event in Ireland involving dance, music and speaking competitions.


----------



## AlexanderIII

Hello, Panjandrum! Thank you very much for your prompt. I checked in the Irish-English dictionary and it looks like the word-to-word meaning of Feis Maithiu is "forgiving festival". Probably this has to do with forgiven sunday or forgiving sunday--a christian holiday. Could you confirm this? Or probably you know when Father Matthew Feis takes place?


----------



## panjandrum

AlexanderIII said:


> Hello, Panjandrum! Thank you very much for your prompt. I checked in the Irish-English dictionary and it looks like the word-to-word meaning of Feis Maithiu is "forgiving festival". Probably this has to do with forgiven sunday or forgiving sunday--a christian holiday. Could you confirm this? Or probably you know when Father Matthew Feis takes place?


The Father Matthew Feis is so named after Father Matthew, in whose name and honour it was initiated. 
The _Feis Maitiú_ is _a Cork institution in the world of the arts and the development of young talent ..._. Source

*Feis Maitiu*
_One of the ways the capuchin Order perpetuates the memory of Fr. Mathew is through Feis Maitiu Corcaigh. Founded in 1927 by an t-Athar Micheal ofm.cap. Feis Maitiu promotes the educational value of the performing arts.
Under the patronage of the Capuchin Order the 9 week event is held annually in the Father Maitiu Hall , Cork._
Source

This information is as I found it.
I have no personal knowledge of the event.


----------



## Banbha

Hey

Ya panjandrum is right. I would not know everything about the event but it does take place in the city hall in Cork in Ireland. When we were younger we used to always take part in the Feis Maitiú. Classes in primary schools often have drama, plays, singing, dancing competitions etc.... and prizes would be given out. Its a great opportunity for children to be involved in talent competitions whether alone or as part of a class etc.... Im not sure when it takes place but i think its only once a year.


----------



## AlexanderIII

Great! Thank you Panjandrum and Banbha! Precious information!


----------

